# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  OnniExpress

## kalle.

> Halpabussiyhtiö Onnibus Oy:n liikennöitsijät päättivät perustaa yhteisen yrityksen vastalauseeksi sille, että Onnibus myy kaukoliikenteensä skottimiljonäärille.
> 
> Tästä syntyi ajatus liikennöitsijöiden uuden yhteenliittymän perustamisesta. Näin sai alkunsa OnniExpress, joka otti haltuunsa suurimman osan Onnibusin nykyisistä reiteistä.


www.onniexpress.fi

----------


## anttipng

Enpä ole yllättynyt.

----------


## tkp

http://www.hs.fi/talous/Entiset+Onni...a1399086607159

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...nantaina+.html

----------


## iiko

> www.onniexpress.fi


Souterin kunniaksiko ne ovat tuonnekin etusivulleen laittaneet brittiläisen bussin? Ainakin on ratti Suomeen nähden väärällä puolella.. :-)

----------


## kuukanko

Reittiliikennelupamallia on kutsuttu myös villin lännen malliksi ja tästä tilanteesta voi seurata villin lännen pyssytappelua muistuttava sota. OnniExpressillä on varmasti asioita hampaankolossa OnniBus.com:ia vastaan, mutta aggressiivinen taistelu toisi varmasti matkustajia myös henkilöautoilusta sekä niistä joukkoliikenneyrityksistä, jotka eivät lähde hintasotaan mukaan. Jos Onnibus on tähän mennessä ollut ainoa laajemmin vakiintuneita liikennöitsijöitä vastaan hyökkäämään lähtenyt liikennöitsijä, niin OnniExpressin myötä vakiintuneilla liikennöitsijöillä onkin vastassaan kaksi vakavasti otettavaa kilpailijaa.

Onnibus puhui työehtosopimusten noudattamisen puolesta, mitenköhän OnniExpress? Olisi aika kova kilpailuetu, jos tuotanto voitaisiin järjestää selvästi kilpailijoita alemmin kustannuksin.

----------


## KLEMETTI

> Souterin kunniaksiko ne ovat tuonnekin etusivulleen laittaneet brittiläisen bussin? Ainakin on ratti Suomeen nähden väärällä puolella.. :-)


Ainakin bussin kori näyttäisi olevan espanjalaisvalmisteinen Beulas

----------


## Pendolino

OnniExpress lupaa lippuja alkaen 1 eurolla: http://www.mennaanbussilla.fi/onnibus/

----------


## bussifriikki

> OnniExpress lupaa lippuja alkaen 1 eurolla: http://www.mennaanbussilla.fi/onnibus/


Ja ainakin tällä hetkellä tuon uutisen alaosassa oleva linkki OnniExpressin sivuille ohjaa osoitteeseen onnibus.fi.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bussifriikki

Lippukauppa avattu: https://www.reilulippu.fi/index.php/ticket/search
Hki - Tampere -lippu huomiseksi on tosiaan yhden euron. Matka Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin alkaakin kolmesta kympistä.

----------


## sm3

Varsin mukavan ja selkeä oloinen. Pitää ehkä lähiaikoina kokeilla toimiiko ostaminen myös.

----------


## aki

> Matka Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin alkaakin kolmesta kympistä.


Ei tarvitse mennä kuin 23.5 niin silloin lippu irtoaa jo 1e klo 18.30 Helsingistä lähtevällä vuorolla. Sitäkin ennen lipun saa useille lähdöille18-20e hintaan.

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuopiosta pääsee Helsinkiin halvimmillaan viitosella 31.5, mutta euron lähtöjä en kyllä löytänyt.

----------


## iiko

> Ainakin bussin kori näyttäisi olevan espanjalaisvalmisteinen Beulas


Se taas ei liene mikään suuri ihmetyksen aihe Britanniassa. NationalExpress:kin näytti luottavan Salvatore Caetanon koreihin... 

Mutta asiaan: Raaka veikkaukseni on, että nämä pikkufirmat tulevat olemaan liemessä viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun alkuperäinen Onnibus saa pyörät pyörimään. Saattaa tulla muutamille muillekin hankaluuksia. Pienillä ei tosin ole varaa ryhtyä hintakilpailuun mitenkään, ainoa mahdollisuus lienee, että saavat lisää porukkaa kimppaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Keskimatkojen BHY-422 on OnniExpress-väreissä.

----------


## Nak

Myös Rindellin LLT-177 Volvo on uusissa teipeissä

----------


## Irizar

> Myös Rindellin LLT-177 Volvo on uusissa teipeissä


Kuten myös Setraa EVI-297 oli teipattu OnniExpressin ensimmäisellä Kuopion keikalla, mutta Mersu ajelee nyt ilman teippauksia, pahvikyltti tuulilasissa.

----------


## sm3

Viikko sitten matkustin Rindellin OnniExpress bussilla. Verkkokauppa oli oikeen hyvä ja selkeämpi kuin Onnibussin, mutta meno-paluu lippua ei voinut ostaa yhdellä kertaa. Vanhan mallin 9900 oli autona, paluumatkalla Raisiosta lähdettiin teli 9900:llä mutta Kupittaalla vaihdettiin 2- akseliseen 9900:iin. Joku matkustaja sanoi syynä olleen polttoainevuoto, mutta huhut on mitä on enkä tiedä mikä oli oikea syy.

Onnibus kummittelee yhä kuulutuksissa, ainakin vielä viikko sitten...

----------


## JSL

> OnniExpress lupaa lippuja alkaen 1 eurolla: http://www.mennaanbussilla.fi/onnibus/


Vanha legenda kertoo että halvin tarjosi vielä Virttaalla kahvit matkustajille..

----------


## Toni Lassila

Minä luin tuon otsikon, että "OmniExpress".

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikähän OnniExpressin Facebook-sivut on kaatanut?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Mikähän OnniExpressin Facebook-sivut on kaatanut?


Samaa mietin minäkin, kun tänään yritin päästä sivuille. Liittyisiköhän tämä asiaan mitenkään?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Samaa mietin minäkin, kun tänään yritin päästä sivuille. Liittyisiköhän tämä asiaan mitenkään?


Tuo nimiriita kävi minunkin mielessäni, mutta millä perusteella se pelkän Facebook-sivun kaataisi?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tuo nimiriita kävi minunkin mielessäni, mutta millä perusteella se pelkän Facebook-sivun kaataisi?


En ole lakimies enkä muukaan sellainen, mutta jos asiasta on tehty jonkinnäköinen tutkintapyyntö/ valitus johonkin (?), niin velvoittaisiko se jotenkin sulkemaan firman sivut määrätyksi ajaksi? Toisaalta onniexpress.fi- sivua ei olla suljettu...

----------


## iiko

> Tuo nimiriita kävi minunkin mielessäni, mutta millä perusteella se pelkän Facebook-sivun kaataisi?


Naamakirjasta nyt saa aika helposti tipauteltua sivuja pois ilmoittamalla ylläpidolle että ovat jostain syystä sopimattomat. Ei niillä ole resursseja tarkistaa, pitääkö ilmoitus paikkansa.

----------


## tkp

> Naamakirjasta nyt saa aika helposti tipauteltua sivuja pois ilmoittamalla ylläpidolle että ovat jostain syystä sopimattomat. Ei niillä ole resursseja tarkistaa, pitääkö ilmoitus paikkansa.


Lieneekö Onniexpressin kilpailija valittanut muuallekin kuin patentti- ja rekisterihallitukseen....

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:05 ----------




> Lieneekö Onniexpressin kilpailija valittanut muuallekin kuin patentti- ja rekisterihallitukseen....


Ja näinhän siinä sitten kävi http://www.onniexpress.fi/ajankohtai...iminnasta.html

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lieneekö Onniexpressin kilpailija valittanut muuallekin kuin patentti- ja rekisterihallitukseen....
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:05 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ja näinhän siinä sitten kävi http://www.onniexpress.fi/ajankohtai...iminnasta.html


Aika lapsellista touhua OB:n toiminta.

----------


## sm3

Mahtaako se skotti miljonääri kauaa jaksaa katsoa tuota pelleilyä mitä Onnibus harjoittaa. Ei tuo hyvää mainetta, eikä rahaakaan jos väki siirtyy onniexpressiin tämmösten tempausten takia.

----------


## iiko

> Mahtaako se skotti miljonääri kauaa jaksaa katsoa tuota pelleilyä mitä Onnibus harjoittaa. Ei tuo hyvää mainetta, eikä rahaakaan jos väki siirtyy onniexpressiin tämmösten tempausten takia.


Ilmeisesti OB:n suomalaisjohto on sitä mieltä, että vain ja ainoastaan he voivat ajaa halpisvuoroja ja sitten saadaan itkupotkuraivari, jos joku toinen yrittää samaa. Onko mennyt hattuun homma vaiko mikä tässä nyt oikein on?

Olen sitä mieltä, että Onnibusilla on tällä hetkellä sen verran kova jätkä tukenaan, ettei paljoa tuollaisilla pikkufirmoilla ole OB:n heiluttamismahdollisuuksia, jos kilpailutilanne menee tiukaksi. Ei kannattaisi siksikään ryhtyä jokaisesta pikku asiasta itkemään.

----------


## ajo mestari

> Mahtaako se skotti miljonääri kauaa jaksaa katsoa tuota pelleilyä mitä Onnibus harjoittaa. Ei tuo hyvää mainetta, eikä rahaakaan jos väki siirtyy onniexpressiin tämmösten tempausten takia.


Sitä on tietysti vaikea sanoa kauanko skottimiljonääri katsoo Onnibusin nykyisen johdon tekemisiä, mutta pahennuksen aiheuttamisessa  taitaa kyseinen henkilö olla vielä valovuosia Suomen "oppipoikia" edellä.

----------


## j-lu

> Ilmeisesti OB:n suomalaisjohto on sitä mieltä, että vain ja ainoastaan he voivat ajaa halpisvuoroja ja sitten saadaan itkupotkuraivari, jos joku toinen yrittää samaa. Onko mennyt hattuun homma vaiko mikä tässä nyt oikein on?


Ilmainen julkisuus ja ilmaisten kapuloiden heittely kilpailijan rattaisiin? Halpabussiliikenne on taas uutisissa ja vaikka siitä hyötyy kumpikin Onni, Express myös kärsii Facebook-kanavan sulkeuduttua.

Ja ennen kuin kukaan ehtii lätistä huonosta julkisuudesta, niin sitä ei tässä tapauksessa ole. On vain julkisuutta ja halpaa bussikyytiä. Perus-Pekkaa ja Pirkkoa ei kiinnosta tippaakaan, kuka toimii reilusti ja ketä kohtaan pitäisi tuntea empatiaa. Mutta mitäs jos sinne JAtseille (tai mihin hyvänsä Suomen suven miljoonasta kesätapahtumasta) menisi bussilla, mihinköhän hintaan pääsisi..?

----------


## sm3

No, katsotaan mitä sitten seuraavaksi tapahtuu. En tehnyt taustatyötä kun tuon viestini kirjoitin, olis pitänyt.

Outoa puuhaa tuo on, mutta se on toisaalta sitä todellista kilpailua keinolla millä hyvänsä. Mutta onnibus on mielestäni osoittanut olevansa epärehellinen toimija, koskaan ei Onnibus ole rehellisesti kilpaillut vaan kaikki on saavutettu solvauksilla, lain kiertämisellä ja kiusanteolla sekä muiden yhtiöiden törkeällä hyväksikäytöllä mikä kärjistyi OnniExpressiin perustamiseen ja homma senkun jatkuu.

----------


## tkp

Suuremmalla mittakaavalla jos asiaa miettii, niin monet yritykset ovat siirtäneet asiakaspalvelunsa ja mainonnan Facebook-sivuilleen. Jos kilpaileva yritys voi tosiaan suljetuttaa firman sivut yksipuolisella valituksella, ilman että yritys voi antaa tähän edes vastinetta niin ollaan aika heikoilla jäillä...

----------


## j-lu

> Outoa puuhaa tuo on, mutta se on toisaalta sitä todellista kilpailua keinolla millä hyvänsä. Mutta onnibus on mielestäni osoittanut olevansa epärehellinen toimija, koskaan ei Onnibus ole rehellisesti kilpaillut vaan kaikki on saavutettu solvauksilla, lain kiertämisellä ja kiusanteolla sekä muiden yhtiöiden törkeällä hyväksikäytöllä mikä kärjistyi OnniExpressiin perustamiseen ja homma senkun jatkuu.


Muilla aloilla tuo "kilpailu keinolla millä hyvänsä" on täysin arkipäivää. Jos esim. ajattelee jotain IT-alaa, niin suurista pelureista osapuilleen kaikki rikkovat patentteja ja käyvät siitä syystä oikeutta muita (eli osapuilleen kaikkia) vastaan. Ja useammin kuin harvoin ihan vaan kiusallaan, pelatakseen aikaa tms. Aika harva taitaa silti ajatella, että vaikkapa Samsung olisi epärehellinen toimija ja siksi boikotoisi tämän tuotteita.

----------


## pehkonen

Onnibushan aikoinaan "valtasi" markkinoita syyttämällä karkeasti "vanhoja toimijoita". Nyt sitten jyrätään kilpailijaa, jos Onnibus todella on naamakirjasulun takana, niin ei hyvin mee Mättön vaimikäsenytolikaan konttorissa vaikka olisi kuinka vieramaalaista rahaa pelissä.

----------


## sm3

Niin? Nyt on kyse bussiliikenteestä missä tuo ei ole ihan arkipäivää vielä Suomessa ollut. Boikotoinnista en puhunut mitään, aion kaksikerrosbussilla matkustaa, haluan myös nähdä mihin tämä johtaa ja toivon johtavan isoon järeään bussiyhtiöön jolla on mahdollisuus vaikka laittaa bussit kulkemaan taivaalla niin halutessaan. Epärehellisyys on iso osa suuria yhtiöitä joten sen voisi ottaa vaikka kehuna.

----------


## tkp

Onniexpress sai uusia reittiliikennelupia http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...an+kautta.html

----------


## JaM

Joskus näiden halpabussiyhtiöiden kohdalla näkee keskusteltavan siitä tietääkö kukaan ketään, joka olis onnistunu ostamaan minimihintaisen lipun. Ilmoittaudun: Onnistuin juuri ostamaan 1 euron hintaisen lipun Onniexpress vuorolle Porista Turkuun heinäkuun ensimmäiselle perjantaille. Testin vuoksi lippua ostaessani nostin matkustajamäärän kahteen, jolloin seuraavan lipun hinnaksi olisi tullut 3,8 euroa. 

Tämä onnistunut lippuostos mahdollistaa sen, että matkustan tuona päivänä Porista Saloon 4,53 euron yhteishinnalla. Turku-Salo menee Pohjolan tarjouslipuilla. Jos en löydä paluuyhteyksiin mitään järkeviä halpalippuja vaan matkustan perinteisillä yhteyksillä ja hinnoilla niin paluu kustantaa 41,1 euroa, eli lähes kymmenkertaisesti sen mitä meno.  :Laughing:  

Näin edullisilla (ja toiseen suuntaan myös kalliilla) matkoilla lienee syytä tapailla sitä vanhaa Suomi-iskelmää, jossa tiedettiin, että "väliaikaista kaikki on vaan..."


edit. Lisätään vielä se tieto, että en joudu tuon älyttömän halvan menomatkan vuoksi muuttamaan aikataulullisia tottumuksiani käytännössä lainkaan. Tavanomaisesti olen matkustellut tuota väliä siten, että lähtö Porista on joko 16:15 tai 17:00 ja saapuminen Saloon 20:00 tai 20:30. Halpamatkan aikataulu on 16:30-20:00.

----------


## ultrix

Ottamatta kantaa tähän FB-sivujensulkemis-kohuun, niin




> kaikki on saavutettu solvauksilla, lain kiertämisellä ja kiusanteolla


eka toimija mikä tästä tulee mieleen ei kyllä suinkaan ole Onnibus.

----------


## tkp

> eka toimija mikä tästä tulee mieleen ei kyllä suinkaan ole Onnibus.


"mafiaparonit" ym, mitä näitä nimityksiä olikaan, ovat sitten ihan normaaleja kutsumanimiä kilpailijoille liike-elämässä?

----------


## JT

Näemmä Onniexpresskin vastannut kiristyneeseen kilpailuun ja hommannut uusille vuoroilleen uudenlaista kalustoa:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

OE:n facebook-sivut toimivat taas https://www.facebook.com/onniexpress?fref=ts

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko muuten OnniExpressillä wlania busseissaan?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko muuten OnniExpressillä wlania busseissaan?


Ei, tai ainakaan he eivät mainosta että olisi.

----------


## JaM

> Onko muuten OnniExpressillä wlania busseissaan?


Matkustin eilen OnniExpressillä Porista Turkuun, Rindellin kalustolla. Radalle oli heitetty Volvo-merkkinen laite, josta puuttui paitsi wlan niin myös pari muuta juttua, jotka vois olla kivoja pikavuoroautossa vuonna 2014, nimittäin turvavyöt ja stop-napit. Kyllä, stop-nappeja ei siis ollut käytössä vaan tällainen kaikkia matkan varrelle osuvia pikavuoropysäkkejä (ja välillä vähän muitakin) palveleva vuoro ajettiin vakavissaan kalustolla, jossa asiakas ei voi nappia painamalla ilmaista halukkuuttaan jäädä kyydistä seuraavalla pysäkillä. En tunne bussialan historiaa niin pitkälle, että osaisin sanoa milloin tuollainen nappi on autoissa yleistynyt, mutta muistini (joka kantaa jostain kasarilta) mukaan sellainen on ollut autoissa "aina." Auto ei kuitenkaan ikänsä puolesta ollut kasarilta vaan sijoittaisin sen mielikuvissani ysärille, joten nappien puute selittynee sillä, että auto on aikanaan hankittu tuolla konfiguraatiolla puhtaasti tilausajokäyttöön.

En hirveästi valehtele, jos väitän, että kyseessä oli tämä auto: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/T....jpg/_full.jpg

Pisteet kuskille siitä, että muisti olla muistuttamatta, että laki velvoittaa käyttämään turvavyötä myös linja-autossa. Erässä vyöttömässä siniraitavehkeessä on tullut tällainenkin kuulutus joskus kuultua ja se aiheutti matkustajissa pientä hämminkiä.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Kannattaa varmaan ensi kerralla maksaa kymmenkertainen hinta Express-bussista, niin ei tarvitse tuohtua.

----------


## kalle.

> Kannattaa varmaan ensi kerralla maksaa kymmenkertainen hinta Express-bussista, niin ei tarvitse tuohtua.


Montako Express-bussia Porin ja Turun välillä liikennöi?

----------


## sm3

Kyllä tuossa Rindelin 9900:ssä ainakin viime kerralla vielä turvavyö oli  :Laughing:

----------


## 034

> Montako Express-bussia Porin ja Turun välillä liikennöi?


http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...&search=search




> Yhteyksiä: 49


Kaikki yhteydet laskettu

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:46 ----------


Rekisterikilven kohdalta lasikuitu osa osunut johonkin. Havainto 23.8. Turku

----------


## JaM

> Kannattaa varmaan ensi kerralla maksaa kymmenkertainen hinta Express-bussista, niin ei tarvitse tuohtua.


En ole tuohtuvaa sorttia. Lähinnä teen havaintoja ympäröivästä todellisuudesta ja tällaisissa tapauksissa hihittelen poikkeamille, vähän niinkus tyyliin, että tämmöstäkin. Ja nimenomaan nautin siitä, että tästä huumorista pääsee osalliseksi minimaalisella hinnalla. 

Väitän, että Porin linja-autoasemalta ei liikennöidä ensimmäistäkään Expressbus vuoroa yhtään minnekään. http://www.expressbus.fi/assets/rte/images/reitisto.gif 

Ja taas, jos Expressbus vuoron määritelmä on se, että vuoro löytyy Matkahuollon hausta niin silloin Onnibus ja Onniexpress vuorotkin ovat Expressbus vuoroja, koska ne nykyään löytyvät Matkahuollosta. Ihan tosta 034:n laittamasta linkistä voi käydä katsomassa niin myös Mötön ja Rindellin vuorot ovat mukana.

----------


## 034

Ed. viestissäni oli kaikki käytössä olevan yhteydet mutta tässä Expressbusin aikataulu linkki ja kuten EB:n reitistökartalta näkee ei ole ainuttakaan yhteyttä
http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...&search=search

----------


## Lasse

> Ed. viestissäni oli kaikki käytössä olevan yhteydet mutta tässä Expressbusin aikataulu linkki ja kuten EB:n reitistökartalta näkee ei ole ainuttakaan yhteyttä
> http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...&search=search


Viimeinen niitti EB:lle Porin linja-autoaemalla oli Satakunnan Liikenteen myyminen Koiviston Auto Yhtymälle. Yhteen aikaanhan taisi kaikki (tai no yhtä PSS Westerlinesin liikennöimää Pori-Vaasa vuoro lukuun ottamatta) kaikki Porista lähtevät pikavuorot kuulua ExpressBus-järjestelmään. Niin se aika muuttuu...

----------


## Sakke100

> Viimeinen niitti EB:lle Porin linja-autoaemalla oli Satakunnan Liikenteen myyminen Koiviston Auto Yhtymälle. Yhteen aikaanhan taisi kaikki (tai no yhtä PSS Westerlinesin liikennöimää Pori-Vaasa vuoro lukuun ottamatta) kaikki Porista lähtevät pikavuorot kuulua ExpressBus-järjestelmään. Niin se aika muuttuu...


Postin liikennöimistä pikavuoroista Turku-Pori-Vaasa ja Pori-Helsinki olivat EB mutta pikavuorot Porista Jyväskylään, Turkuun ja Tampereelle eivät olleet.

----------


## Bussipoika

OnniExpress kokeilee liityntäyhteyttä Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle: http://www.onniexpress.fi/ajankohtai...-kentalle.html

----------


## killerpop

> OnniExpress kokeilee liityntäyhteyttä Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle: http://www.onniexpress.fi/ajankohtai...-kentalle.html


Mutta siitä ei ole kaiketi ollu uutista, että JyväskyläTampereTurku jätetään vallan ajamatta 1.9. alkaen? Vuoroa ajettiin M, To, P, S; kunnes jätettiin ajamatta.
Kiirehtimispyyntö luvan muuttamiseen on kyllä tullut, http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...es/1334531.pdf

Kait tähän kuiteski jonkun ELYn siunaus silti on edes suullisena, ettei liikennettä vain lopeteta ja lähetetä myöhemmin perumispyyntöä-

----------


## Lasse

> Mutta siitä ei ole kaiketi ollu uutista, että JyväskyläTampereTurku jätetään vallan ajamatta 1.9. alkaen? Vuoroa ajettiin M, To, P, S; kunnes jätettiin ajamatta.
> Kiirehtimispyyntö luvan muuttamiseen on kyllä tullut, http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...es/1334531.pdf
> 
> Kait tähän kuiteski jonkun ELYn siunaus silti on edes suullisena, ettei liikennettä vain lopeteta ja lähetetä myöhemmin perumispyyntöä-


Todellisuudessahan tuo lopetettiin melko pian 1.7 lähtien. Sen jälkeen ei vuoroa ole näkynyt kuin muutaman kerran satunnaisesti, silloinkin yleensä pikkubussilla ajettuna. Mitä nyt pari kertaa oli katsastamaton Volvo...
Ja juu, lähden itse samaan aikaan Turusta kuin tuon kuuluisi, joten havainnot ovat säännöllisiä ja todellisia. Tätäkin kun joku tulisi kyseenalaistamaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Oulun Onnikka lopettaa OnniExpress-vuorot Oulu - Jyväskylä ja Oulu - Haaparanta. OnniExpressin tiedote

----------


## bussifriikki

> Oulun Onnikka lopettaa OnniExpress-vuorot Oulu - Jyväskylä ja Oulu - Haaparanta. OnniExpressin tiedote


Mikähän tämän takana on? Vastahan Haaparannan-reitti aloitettiin.

----------


## 034

Tuntuu olevan valtakunnallinen juttu koska muuallakin linja on lopetettu suhteellisen nopeasti vasta sen alettua..

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Oulun Onnikka lopettaa OnniExpress-vuorot Oulu - Jyväskylä ja Oulu - Haaparanta. OnniExpressin tiedote


Facebook-viestejä hätäisesti tulkiten vuorot eivät sittenkään loppuisi, vaan pelkästään poistuisivat OnniExpress-markkinointipoolista (Pekka Kantola on siis Oulun Onnikan isäntä):

_Kai Sillanpää
Igår kl. 22:26
Hei, onko Oulun Onnikka tosiaan luopumassa leikistä Oulu-Jyväskylä- ja Oulu-Haaparanta-vuorojen suhteen? :-( Jos näin on, niin mistähän mokoma? Ajetaanko syyskuu vielä loppuun kuitenkin?

Pekka Kantola katso matkahuolto.fi. reitit jatkuu edelleen.

Henrik Ballhorn Onniexpressin kotisivujen tiedote kertoo kyllä toista http://www.onniexpress.fi/.../muutoksia-onniexpressin...

Pekka Kantola oulun onnikka ei ole onniexpress jatkossa,sitä se tarkoittaa.
_

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Nyt on OnniExpressin tiedotettakin päivitetty, kyse on tosiaan vain OE:n "lipun" alta poistumisesta: http://www.onniexpress.fi/ajankohtai...noinnissa.html

----------


## Andelin

Onniexpress/Rindell on hakenut lykkäystä Hki-Kotkalle, jonka oli määrä alkaa 1.10. Ely-keskus on myöntänyt vuoden miettimisaikaa.

"Liian kovaa kilpailua sielläpäin tällä hetkellä", sanoo tj Rauno Rindell Borgåbladet-lehdelle.

Reitille oli kaavailtu päivittäisvuoroja 4 x M-P ja 2 x L,S.

----------


## Lasse

> Onniexpress/Rindell on hakenut lykkäystä Hki-Kotkalle, jonka oli määrä alkaa 1.10. Ely-keskus on myöntänyt vuoden miettimisaikaa.
> 
> "Liian kovaa kilpailua sielläpäin tällä hetkellä", sanoo tj Rauno Rindell Borgåbladet-lehdelle.
> 
> Reitille oli kaavailtu päivittäisvuoroja 4 x M-P ja 2 x L,S.


Hmmm.... samat tahot jotka hiljattain valittivat kilpailun puuttumisesta, valittavatkin nyt liiallisesta kilpailusta 😃

----------


## aki

> "Liian kovaa kilpailua sielläpäin tällä hetkellä", sanoo tj Rauno Rindell Borgåbladet-lehdelle.


Tuskin tuo Hki-Kotka-väli olisi mikään rahasampo ollutkaan koska siellä tosiaan on jo nyt melkoisesti kilpailua. PL, ESLL ja OB tarjoavat kaikki melkoisen määrän vuoroja alle 10e hintaan.
Suomi on loppujen lopuksi sen verran pieni ja harvaanasuttu maa ettei täältä kovin paljon löydy sellaisia yhteysvälejä joille mahtuisi äärettömästi toimijoita. Lähinnä sellainen onnistuu vain suurimpien kaupunkien välillä. Kotka ja Porvoo nyt ei ole niin suuria cityjä että niistä riittäisi matkustajia kovin monelle toimijalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:12 ----------




> Hmmm.... samat tahot jotka hiljattain valittivat kilpailun puuttumisesta, valittavatkin nyt liiallisesta kilpailusta 😃


Mun mielestä tuossa on fiksusti tehty tilannearvio jo ennenkuin liikennettä on ehditty aloittaa. Parempihan se on olla aloittamatta lainkaan kuin huomata kuukauden kuluttua että metsään meni ja sitten liikenne lopetetaan kannattamattomana.

----------


## J_J

> Mun mielestä tuossa on fiksusti tehty tilannearvio jo ennenkuin liikennettä on ehditty aloittaa. Parempihan se on olla aloittamatta lainkaan kuin huomata kuukauden kuluttua että metsään meni ja sitten liikenne lopetetaan kannattamattomana.


Visiosi jälkimmäisenä mainitulle toimintamallille on jo olemassa varsin kuvaava nimitys: "täysknorring"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Suomi on loppujen lopuksi sen verran pieni ja harvaanasuttu maa ettei täältä kovin paljon löydy sellaisia yhteysvälejä joille mahtuisi äärettömästi toimijoita. Lähinnä sellainen onnistuu vain suurimpien kaupunkien välillä. Kotka ja Porvoo nyt ei ole niin suuria cityjä että niistä riittäisi matkustajia kovin monelle toimijalle.


Totta. Taisin todeta saman asian tällä tai naapurifoorumilla jo jokin aikaa sitten.
OnniExpressin suhteen minulla on visio, jossa on tasan 2 vaihtoehtoa: 1) se loppuu kokonaan jossain lähitulevaisuudessa tai 2) se jää täysin Rindellin hoiviin, ehkä niinkin että OnniExpress -nimi jää vallan pois ja ko. firmalle jää ainoastaan Hki-Turku välin vuorot/vuoroja. En tiedä kumpi on todennäköisempi vaihtoehto, mutta mihinkään muuhun en jaksa uskoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Keskimatkat hakee 11.1.2015 alkaen uutta vuoroparia sunnuntaisin Pori - Tampere - Helsinki. Lähtö Porista Tikkulan ABC:ltä 14.30 ja paluu Helsingistä Katajanokan terminaalista 19.50.

Reitti menisi Nokian linja-autoaseman kautta. Tampereella käytäisiin rautatieasemalla ja linja-autoasemalla, mutta ei kierrettäisi Hervannan kautta. Hämeenlinnaan haetaan pysähdystä Eureeninkadun pikavuoropysäkille. Aikanaanhan Hämeenlinna ei myöntänyt Onnibusille lupaa pysähtyä pelkästään Eureeninkadulla, vaan edellytti, että vuorojen on käytävä linja-autoasemalla, jos niille halutaan pysähdys Hämeenlinnan keskustassa.

----------


## J_J

Näemmä hakee samalla pysähdystä paluusuunnassa olemattomalle pysäkille  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Näemmä hakee samalla pysähdystä paluusuunnassa olemattomalle pysäkille


Tai sitten kierretään korttelia ns. urakalla.

----------


## Madmax

> Tai sitten kierretään korttelia ns. urakalla.


http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...6-1393c97ddc94
Tuosta hakemuksesta päätellen korttelia kierretään useampaan kertaan Tampereelle mennessä. En tiedä kannattaisiko käydä kääntymässä linja-autoasemalla.

----------


## tkp

Onnibus sopi nimiriitansa Oulun Onnikan kanssa: http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201415664/304

Sikäli erikoista että eihän Oulun Onnikka enää edes kuulu Onniexpressiin....

----------


## Matkalainen

> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201415664/304
> 
> Sikäli erikoista että eihän Oulun Onnikka enää edes kuulu Onniexpressiin....


Sitä helpompihan se silloin on sopia nimen käyttämättömyydestä.

----------


## Rehtori

Onnibus osaa ottaa mediatilan aivan eri tavalla haltuun kuin kilpailijat. Eiköhän tälläkin ole haettu lähinnä ilmaista mainosta. Hatunnosto onnibussille.

----------


## tkp

Rindell myymässä osuutensa Onniexpressistä http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/701...nniexpressista

----------


## Joonas Pio

TLO lähtee mukaan OnniExpressiin: http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/701...Onniexpressiin

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ELY:n sivuilla on Mikko Rindell Oy:n hakemus sen reittiliikenteen lopettamisesta. Hakemuksen mukaan 1.12. alkaen TLO hoitaa alihankintana Raisio/Turku - Helsinki -linjaa siihen asti, että saa reitille oman luvan. Savonlinja hoitaa samalla systeemillä reitit Raisio/Turku - Helsinki - Mikkeli - Kuopio - (Tahko) ja Helsinki - Jyväskylä - Kuopio - (Siilinjärvi). Molemmat yhtiöt ovat OnniExpress-järjestelmässä. Pori - Turku -reitti loppuu OnniExpressiltä.

Kun kerran nuo Savonlinjan vuorot ovat OnniExpressissä, niin mielenkiintoista on sitten, siirtyykö myös Savonlinjan ExpressBus-vuorot OnniExpressiin. Se tekisi OnniExpressistä kerralla merkittävän tekijän suomalaisilla pikavuoromarkkinoilla.

----------


## Lasse

> Uudenmaan ELY:n sivuilla on Mikko Rindell Oy:n hakemus sen reittiliikenteen lopettamisesta. Hakemuksen mukaan 1.12. alkaen TLO hoitaa alihankintana Raisio/Turku - Helsinki -linjaa siihen asti, että saa reitille oman luvan. Savonlinja hoitaa samalla systeemillä reitit Raisio/Turku - Helsinki - Mikkeli - Kuopio - (Tahko) ja Helsinki - Jyväskylä - Kuopio - (Siilinjärvi). Molemmat yhtiöt ovat OnniExpress-järjestelmässä. Pori - Turku -reitti loppuu OnniExpressiltä.
> 
> Kun kerran nuo Savonlinjan vuorot ovat OnniExpressissä, niin mielenkiintoista on sitten, siirtyykö myös Savonlinjan ExpressBus-vuorot OnniExpressiin. Se tekisi OnniExpressistä kerralla merkittävän tekijän suomalaisilla pikavuoromarkkinoilla.


Tai sitten nuo vuorot siirtyvät ExpressBusin alle. Savonlinjahan on TLO osakas, joten on luonnollista että nuo vuorot Rindellin liikennekentästä siirtyy juuri heidän hoitoonsa.
Liikennöihän esimerkiksi Stagecoach Group Britanniassa sekä oman Megabussin lipun alla, mutta myös sen kanssa kilpailevan National Expressin.

----------


## deepthroat

Ai niin. Viime sunnuntaina 23.11 oli Onniexpressin Turku-Tampere vuorolla liikennöitsijänä Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne. Autona oli teli 9700-Volvo OE-teipattuna. Eli lienee Keskimatkojen alihankintaa ?

----------


## J_J

> Ai niin. Viime sunnuntaina 23.11 oli Onniexpressin Turku-Tampere vuorolla liikennöitsijänä Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne. Autona oli teli 9700-Volvo OE-teipattuna. Eli lienee Keskimatkojen alihankintaa ?


Vaiko sittenkin Mennään Bussilla:n typistyneen Jyväskylä-Turku vuoron alihankintaa?

----------


## kuukanko

Uudet OnniExpress-liikennöitsijät TLO ja Savonlinja hakevat Raisio - Turku - Helsinki -linjalle reittimuutosta niin, että se menisi Turun keskustan kautta. Asia Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Tänään Onniexpress reitillä Turku-Raisio-Helsinki on ajamassa Turkubussin #11 Omniexpress 340

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Ensimmäisenä TLO-kauden OnniExpress-autona Kamppiin tuli Jalon kolmonen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...n/photostream/
Illansuussa myös Nyholmin Volvo 5/ILE-500 näkyi samalla linjalla.

----------


## helleh

> Ensimmäisenä TLO-kauden OnniExpress-autona Kamppiin tuli Jalon kolmonen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...n/photostream/
> Illansuussa myös Nyholmin Volvo 5/ILE-500 näkyi samalla linjalla.


Päivän viimeisen vuoron Klo. 18.00 Raisiosta ja 21.45 Kampista Turkuun ja Raisioon suorittaa Turun Citybus Oy/24 Volvo B11R Volvo 9700 H UG

----------


## TeeJii

> Illansuussa myös Nyholmin Volvo 5/ILE-500 näkyi samalla linjalla.


Eli siis tämä?
http://nyholm.mercuriusonline.com/ez...IMG_0179_1.JPG

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Eli siis tämä?
> http://nyholm.mercuriusonline.com/ez...IMG_0179_1.JPG


Seuraava viitonen :-)
Lassen kuva: http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...500)+Lasse.jpg

----------


## J_J

Mukava huomata, että ainakin kalusto on muuttunut kuukauden vaihtuessa fiksumpaan suuntaan noissa 1-tien OnniExpresseissä 😀

----------


## JT

Tänään klo 7 Raisiosta Savonlinjan #856 (Omniexpress, SL-Autolinjat).

----------


## 034

Tästä ketjusta tulikin mielenkiintoinen seurattava  :Cool:  havaintojen vuoksi

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Saa nähdä että milloin tulee ensinmäiset Onniexpress kuosit autoihin

----------


## Bussipoika

> Saa nähdä että milloin tulee ensinmäiset Onniexpress kuosit autoihin


Vai tuleeko ollenkaan? Saattavathan ne ajella vain OE- kilpi tuulilasissa...

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Vai tuleeko ollenkaan? Saattavathan ne ajella vain OE- kilpi tuulilasissa...


Luulis että 1 auto per firma, aiheuttaahan se aika paljon sekaannusta jos on samana päivänä useita erivärisiä/ teippauksilla olevia autoja kyltin kanssa ajamassa samaa reittiä.

----------


## killerpop

> Luulis että 1 auto per firma, aiheuttaahan se aika paljon sekaannusta jos on samana päivänä useita erivärisiä/ teippauksilla olevia autoja kyltin kanssa ajamassa samaa reittiä.


Vai nähäiskö esim TloXpress tai jokin muu kuvitteellinen nimi, ja OE jäis Keskimatkojen ja ZeiZein ja mitä siitä Mennään Bussilla linjastosta jäljellä on, yhteiseksi tuotemerkiksi...

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Tänään Onniexpress reitillä Turku-Raisio-Helsinki on ajamassa Turkubussin #11 Omniexpress 340


Tänäänkin oli mainittu OmniExpress OnniExpressinä, taisinpa nähdä viimemainitun tuotenimen nyt ensi kertaa (?) valaistussa linjakilvessä: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/15824124140/

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Eräs tuttavani kertoi että on havainnut ettei Rintelli ole poistanut Onniexpress teippejä bussien kyljistä vaan että autot huristelee teippien kanssa, jossain lehtiartikkelissä Rauno Rintelli kuitenki mainitsi että autoista on teipit poistettu ja viimeinen on vielä vahauksessa..

----------


## Rokko

En ainakaan itse ole nähnyt yhtään Rindellin autoa Onni teipeillä joulukuun alun jälkeen. Tourismo ja setra ainakin ovat olleet ilman teippejä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> En ainakaan itse ole nähnyt yhtään Rindellin autoa Onni teipeillä joulukuun alun jälkeen. Tourismo ja setra ainakin ovat olleet ilman teippejä.


En voi tosin olla varma tästä tiedosta mitä olen kuullut, voi tietysti olla täyttä puppua.

----------


## killerpop

> Saa nähdä että milloin tulee ensinmäiset Onniexpress kuosit autoihin


Eipä taida tulla koskaan: TLO:n markkinointinimi onkin Åbus
http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/ha...uussa/iQS4vUkB

----------


## mconen

Kyllä taas menee puurot ja vellit sekaisin, kun matkustajat sotkevat Åbergin Linjan ja Åbusin linjan.  Eikö näillä markkinamiehillä riitä mielikuvitus keksimään riittävän erilaisia nimiä. Odotan mielenkiinnolla markkinaoikeuden ratkaisua.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Åbergin Linja ja Åbus hääräävät kuitenkin tahoillaan, ei luulisi sekaannusta tulevan.

----------


## helleh

> Kyllä taas menee puurot ja vellit sekaisin, kun matkustajat sotkevat Åbergin Linjan ja Åbusin linjan.  Eikö näillä markkinamiehillä riitä mielikuvitus keksimään riittävän erilaisia nimiä. Odotan mielenkiinnolla markkinaoikeuden ratkaisua.


Eiköhän ne puurot ja vellit ois menny sekasin sitte jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, kun olemassa oli mm. P. Koivisto, P. Koivisto ja Koiviston Auto. 

Ei kai sentään sama alkukirjain ole este nimeä valittaessa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eipä taida tulla koskaan: TLO:n markkinointinimi onkin Åbus
> http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/ha...uussa/iQS4vUkB


Siinä lähtikin valtaosa OnniExpressin liikenteestä. Veikkaan, että samalla lyötiin se ratkaiseva naula OnniExpressin arkkuun ja että koko OnniExpress jää historiaan vielä tämän vuoden aikana.

----------


## bussifriikki

Åbusin nettisivut ovat auenneet. Myös obus.fi johtaa sivulle.

http://www.åbus.fi

----------


## killerpop

> Vai nähäiskö esim TloXpress tai jokin muu kuvitteellinen nimi, ja OE jäis Keskimatkojen ja ZeiZein ja mitä siitä Mennään Bussilla linjastosta jäljellä on, yhteiseksi tuotemerkiksi...


Ei se tainnut ihan kuvitteellinen nimi olla sittenkään, onhan åbus.fi lisäksi myös tloexpress.fi ja föliexpress.fi -osoitteet olemassa




> domain:   tloexpress.fi
> descr:    Turun Linja-autoilijain Osakeyhtiö
> descr:    01421202
> address:  Hallinto
> address:  Maariankatu 10
> address:  20100
> address:  Turku
> phone:    +358400522222
> status:   Granted
> ...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Koko Onniexpress meni aivan pelleilyksi kun Rindell lähti pois. Sen jälkeen homma on näyttänyt aivan amatöörien nyrkkipajaharrastukselta kun milloin mitäkin tulee, menee, kokeillaan, veivataan ja taas uudestaan kokeillaan. Tämä vain kertoo Onnibussin kovuudesta markkinoilla ja muilla on edessä vielä pitkä matka. Åbussille sopii toivoa onnea, toivottavasti markkinointi onnistuu ja ihmiset löytävät tiensä kyytiin.

----------


## tkp

> Koko Onniexpress meni aivan pelleilyksi kun Rindell lähti pois. Sen jälkeen homma on näyttänyt aivan amatöörien nyrkkipajaharrastukselta kun milloin mitäkin tulee, menee, kokeillaan, veivataan ja taas uudestaan kokeillaan. Tämä vain kertoo Onnibussin kovuudesta markkinoilla ja muilla on edessä vielä pitkä matka. Åbussille sopii toivoa onnea, toivottavasti markkinointi onnistuu ja ihmiset löytävät tiensä kyytiin.


Ainut vakavasti otettava liikennöitsijä Onniexpressissa lienee enää Keskimatkat. Muiden toiminta henkilöautoilla ajettavine "pikavuoroineen" ei kyllä enää edes naurata.

----------


## dreamy83

Minusta tämä OnniExpress on alusta lähtien mennyt pahasti pieleen. Vaikka kuinka olisi (jonkun mielestä?) Onnibus toiminut näitä yrittäjiä kohtaan väärin ja OnniExpress nimi rekisteröity jollekin heistä, niin minusta näiden olisi kannattanut ottaa samantien joku omaperäinen nimi. Nythän nimi kopioi kahta alalla tunnettua liikemerkkiä. Sen olisi ehdottomasti ollut hyvä olla kokonaan suomenkielinen nimi: SuomiLinjat, LeijonaLinjat, PikaLinjat jne. Tähän kylkeen olisi ehdottomasti vaadittu todella tiukkaa ketjukonseptia, joka käsittäisi kaluston (visuaalisessa mielessä, palveluiltaan), markkinoinnin, myynnin (verkossa), työehtojen ja -turvallisuuden tarkan noudattamisen sekä tuotteistuksen (kuten lomapaketit). Lisäksi ketjussa pitäisi olla vahva sopimuspohja, koska nyt tuntuu siltä, että siihen tullaan ja siitä lähdetään miten huvittaa. 

Yleensä en kovin pidä ketjuajattelusta, mutta liikenteessä se toimii hyvin, kuten laivayhtiöt, lentoyhtiöt ja Onnibus ovat näyttäneet toteen. Myös Pohjolan Liikenne on alkanut tarkemmin noudattamaan kirkastamaansa konseptia.

Nykymenolla Åbusin myötä ennustan, että lumen sulatessa vappuun mennessä OnniExpress on pala maamme bussialan historiaa ja Keskimatkat on joko Åbusin partneri tai Matkahuollon viitan alla. Mennään Bussilla Oy:n Turku-Tampere on joko lopetettu tai sekin kytköksissä Åbusiin. Zei Zei Line jatkaa eloaan ainakin tovin yhtä villinä ja vapaana kun aiemminkin, joskin olematon markkinointi ja huonokuntoinen kalusto vie siellä tuon linjan osalta lapun luukulle.

Ennusteeni on synkkä, enkä toden totta toivo kenellekään huonoa kilpailumenestystä, päin vastoin. Mutta nyt tanssiaskeleet eivät vain mielestäni näytä menestykseen illan haussa. Olen mielelläni toki väärässä...

----------


## J_J

> Minusta tämä OnniExpress on alusta lähtien mennyt pahasti pieleen. Vaikka kuinka olisi (jonkun mielestä?) Onnibus toiminut näitä yrittäjiä kohtaan väärin ja OnniExpress nimi rekisteröity jollekin heistä, niin minusta näiden olisi kannattanut ottaa samantien joku omaperäinen nimi. Nythän nimi kopioi kahta alalla tunnettua liikemerkkiä. Sen olisi ehdottomasti ollut hyvä olla kokonaan suomenkielinen nimi: SuomiLinjat, LeijonaLinjat, PikaLinjat jne. Tähän kylkeen olisi ehdottomasti vaadittu todella tiukkaa ketjukonseptia, joka käsittäisi kaluston (visuaalisessa mielessä, palveluiltaan), markkinoinnin, myynnin (verkossa), työehtojen ja -turvallisuuden tarkan noudattamisen sekä tuotteistuksen (kuten lomapaketit). Lisäksi ketjussa pitäisi olla vahva sopimuspohja, koska nyt tuntuu siltä, että siihen tullaan ja siitä lähdetään miten huvittaa.


Tämähän vain kuvastaa sitä, mistä OnniExpress on "lähtöisin": harrastelijatoimintaa harrastelijapohjalta. Tällöin ei ole realistista, eikä mahdollistakaan vaatia kovinkaan suurimittaista "yhtenäisyyttä" eri toimijoilta. Mistään ketjukonseptista ei noilla resursseilla valitettavasti voida edes uneksia.




> Nykymenolla Åbusin myötä ennustan, että lumen sulatessa vappuun mennessä OnniExpress on pala maamme bussialan historiaa ja Keskimatkat on joko Åbusin partneri tai Matkahuollon viitan alla. Mennään Bussilla Oy:n Turku-Tampere on joko lopetettu tai sekin kytköksissä Åbusiin. Zei Zei Line jatkaa eloaan ainakin tovin yhtä villinä ja vapaana kun aiemminkin, joskin olematon markkinointi ja huonokuntoinen kalusto vie siellä tuon linjan osalta lapun luukulle.
> 
> Ennusteeni on synkkä, enkä toden totta toivo kenellekään huonoa kilpailumenestystä, päin vastoin. Mutta nyt tanssiaskeleet eivät vain mielestäni näytä menestykseen illan haussa. Olen mielelläni toki väärässä...


Mahtaako tuo Turku-Tampere "-OnniExpress" jaksaa edes siihen asti? ZeiZei:n (vaikka "kaimoja" ollaankin) toiminnasta en jaksa edes kirjoittaa. Enkä ennusteesi synkkyydestäkään - se synkkyys kun vain taitaa olla todellisuutta. Arvailtavaksi jää vain se, millä aikataululla...

----------


## dreamy83

> Tämähän vain kuvastaa sitä, mistä OnniExpress on "lähtöisin": harrastelijatoimintaa harrastelijapohjalta. Tällöin ei ole realistista, eikä mahdollistakaan vaatia kovinkaan suurimittaista "yhtenäisyyttä" eri toimijoilta. Mistään ketjukonseptista ei noilla resursseilla valitettavasti voida edes uneksia.
> 
> 
> Mahtaako tuo Turku-Tampere "-OnniExpress" jaksaa edes siihen asti? ZeiZei:n (vaikka "kaimoja" ollaankin) toiminnasta en jaksa edes kirjoittaa. Enkä ennusteesi synkkyydestäkään - se synkkyys kun vain taitaa olla todellisuutta. Arvailtavaksi jää vain se, millä aikataululla...


Kyllä tiettyä yhtenäisyyttä ainakin kevyellä tasolla olisi perusteltua odottaa. Silloin resurssien rakentuminen paremmaksi olisi mahdollista. Alkuun riitäisi hyvin simppeli, mutta selkeä ja toimiva nettisivusto lipunmyynniltään ja asiakaspalveluineen. Ja itse kaluston osalta sitten alkuun vaikka hyvä yhtenäinen väritys. Teipparifirmat hommiin vain. Kun puhuit harrastelijatasosta, niin kyllähän harrastelijatasolla on Suomi täynnä vaikka palloilujoukkueita: yhtälailla heidän pelaajat pukeutuvat samalla tavalla ja pärjätäkseen urheilusarjoissa heidän tulee noudattaa yhtenäistä pelisapluunaa. Tämä vain vertauskuvana. 

Ennustukseni viimeinen osa näyttää käyvän toteen. ZeiZei irtisanonut kuljettajan, jonka myötä alkoi vuorojen perumiset. En tiedä, onko myös lupien peruutusta haettu. Mutta yllättävät perumiset aiheuttavat kyllä lopullekin matkustajavirralle hallaa ja enteilee toiminnan päättymistä linjaliikenteessä ja voi myös pistää luvat jäihin. Jokainen peruttu vuoro tai lopetettu linja aiheuttaa vaikeuksia myös muille, jäljelle jääville linjoille. Yhtenäisen toiminnan etuja kun olisi myös yhtenäinen, vähintäänkin puolivaltakunnallinen markkinointi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykymenolla Åbusin myötä ennustan, että lumen sulatessa vappuun mennessä OnniExpress on pala maamme bussialan historiaa ja Keskimatkat on joko Åbusin partneri tai Matkahuollon viitan alla. Mennään Bussilla Oy:n Turku-Tampere on joko lopetettu tai sekin kytköksissä Åbusiin. Zei Zei Line jatkaa eloaan ainakin tovin yhtä villinä ja vapaana kun aiemminkin, joskin olematon markkinointi ja huonokuntoinen kalusto vie siellä tuon linjan osalta lapun luukulle.


OnniExpressissä on ainakin vielä mukana myös Savonlinja Rindellin peruja olevilla Helsinki - Kuopio -vuoroillaan. Lippuja saa OnniExpressin verkkokaupan kautta ja eilen Savonlinjan bussissa ko. reitillä oli OnniExpres-kylttikin tuulilasilla.

----------


## Bussipoika

> OnniExpressissä on ainakin vielä mukana myös Savonlinja Rindellin peruja olevilla Helsinki - Kuopio -vuoroillaan. Lippuja saa OnniExpressin verkkokaupan kautta ja eilen Savonlinjan bussissa ko. reitillä oli OnniExpres-kylttikin tuulilasilla.


Tuohon saa muuten lippuja myös MH:n verkkokaupasta. Maksoivat saman verran kun Reilulippu-palvelussa ainakin silloin kun katsoin..

----------


## kuukanko

Keskimatkat on toissapäivänä jättänyt Pirkanmaan ELY-keskukselle reittiluvan peruutushakemuksen arkisin ajettavalle Pori - Tampere - Helsinki -reitille 13.3.2015 alkaen. Lakkautuksen syynä on reitin kannattamattomuus.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Keskimatkat on toissapäivänä jättänyt Pirkanmaan ELY-keskukselle reittiluvan peruutushakemuksen arkisin ajettavalle Pori - Tampere - Helsinki -reitille 13.3.2015 alkaen. Lakkautuksen syynä on reitin kannattamattomuus.


Taitaa OnniExpressin päivät pian olla luetut.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Keskimatkat on toissapäivänä jättänyt Pirkanmaan ELY-keskukselle reittiluvan peruutushakemuksen arkisin ajettavalle Pori - Tampere - Helsinki -reitille 13.3.2015 alkaen. Lakkautuksen syynä on reitin kannattamattomuus.


Suomentaisiko minulle nyt jotain, kiitos. Tarkoittaako tämä kokonaisuus käytännössä sitä, että Savonlinja(kin) irtautuu jossain kohtaa OnniExpressistä?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Taitaa OnniExpressin päivät pian olla luetut.


Eikö ne ole jo? Onniexpress haudattiin sinä päivänä kun Rindell lähti pois.

----------


## Rokko

SL-Autolinjat ajaa perjantaisin Åbussin Kuopion vuoron. Raisiosta Helsinkiin asti ainakin Åbussin lappu lasilla ja kilvissä Åbus teksti. Eli Savonlinja on myös siirtynyt Åbussiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> SL-Autolinjat ajaa perjantaisin Åbussin Kuopion vuoron. Raisiosta Helsinkiin asti ainakin Åbussin lappu lasilla ja kilvissä Åbus teksti. Eli Savonlinja on myös siirtynyt Åbussiin.


Åbus on TLO:n omistama, ja Savonlinja on yksi TLO:n osakas, joten ovat olleet mukana alusta lähtien Helsinki-Raisio -välillä.

----------


## kuukanko

Mennään Bussilla on myös lopettanut Helsinki - Jyväskylä -reitin. OnniExpressillä on enää jäljellä siis joka päivä ajettava vuoropari Pori - Helsinki, sunnuntaisin ajettava Pori - Tampere - Helsinki sekä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajettava Tampere - Turku.

----------


## kuukanko

Keskimatkojen sunnuntaisin ajama Pori - Tampere - Helsinki -vuoropari lopetetaan 5.7.

----------


## dreamy83

...ja kohta on viimeinenkin linja lopetettu tai siirtynyt Matkahuollon myyntikanaviin. Kyllä tämä oli nimivalinnasta lähtien sellainen tekele, ettei kovin pitkää ikää tälle ryhmittymälle voinut ennustaa.

----------


## J_J

> ...ja kohta on viimeinenkin linja lopetettu tai siirtynyt Matkahuollon myyntikanaviin. Kyllä tämä oli nimivalinnasta lähtien sellainen tekele, ettei kovin pitkää ikää tälle ryhmittymälle voinut ennustaa.


Voisikin leikkisästi pohtia, minkälainen summa uroja tuohon leikkiin lienee palanut... Osansa pyytäjiä kun mahtuu paljon tuohon pyramidiin  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

Onniexpress aloittaa yövuoron Porista Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle https://www.facebook.com/onniexpress...59261447641517

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vaan riittääkö matkustajia? Jos kerta Satakuntalaiset ovat lopettaneet nuo yövuorot "kannattamattomina" kun ei enään subventoida. Ja miksei liikennöidä ti-ke?

----------


## Miska

> Ja miksei liikennöidä ti-ke?


Kaukoliikenteessä matkustus painottuu voimakkaasti viikonloppuun ja sen ympärille, minkä voisi kuvitella olevan syynä siihen, että ajetaan vain torstaista maanantaihin. Perinteisten toimijoiden yövuoroja on elättänyt hiljaisimpina matkustuspäivinä varmasti aika pitkälle rahdinkuljetus.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onniexpress aloittaa yövuoron Porista Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle https://www.facebook.com/onniexpress...59261447641517


Aikovatkohan ajaa tilausajona vai saada vielä reittiliikenneluvankin tuolle vuorolle. Hakemusta reittiliikenneluvasta ei ole vielä näkynyt ja joukkoliikennelain mukaan hakemus on toimitettava toimivaltaiselle viranomaiselle viimeistään kolme kuukautta ennen aiottua liikenteen aloittamisaikaa. Nopeammallakin aikataululla lupia on kyllä myönnetty, mutta ei kuitenkaan ihan näin nopealla.

----------


## dreamy83

> Onniexpress aloittaa yövuoron Porista Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle https://www.facebook.com/onniexpress...59261447641517


Aika erikoinen aikatauluvalinta, jos tuossa ei sitten ole jonkun charterlentoja myyvän toimiston kanssa yhteistyötä. Normaalit reittilennot kyllä kiertävät nuo kellonajat jos nyt ei muutama Aasiasta saapuvaa konetta lasketa lukuun. Lisäksi lähteviin lentoihin on aika pitkä odotusaika, joten en usko tuon vuoron kyllä noihinkaan kuskaavan asiakkaita.

Toivotaan toki onnistumista, mutta itse en jaksa uskoa tämän linjan näkevän joulun menoliikennettä.

----------


## LateZ

> Aika erikoinen aikatauluvalinta, jos tuossa ei sitten ole jonkun charterlentoja myyvän toimiston kanssa yhteistyötä.


Näkyy vastaavaan aikaan olevan vuorot Turun, Tampereen, Lahden ja Kotkan suunnista lentoasemalle. Ei nyt ihan ihmeellinen aika. Sitäpaitsi muulla joukkoliikenteellä on kentällä vasta vähän ennen yhdeksää, aika moni lento on jo noussut.

Paluuvuoron aikataulun idea voi ehkä olla siinä, että vähän myöhemmin lähtevään vuoroon voi saada muitakin kuin lentomatkustajia. Varhaisaamun vuoro voisi toki jatkaa Helsingin keskustaan, lähtee sitä laivoja ja muita busseja, joihin voisi olla tarve päästä aikaisin aamulla.

----------


## dreamy83

> Näkyy vastaavaan aikaan olevan vuorot Turun, Tampereen, Lahden ja Kotkan suunnista lentoasemalle. Ei nyt ihan ihmeellinen aika. Sitäpaitsi muulla joukkoliikenteellä on kentällä vasta vähän ennen yhdeksää, aika moni lento on jo noussut.
> 
> Paluuvuoron aikataulun idea voi ehkä olla siinä, että vähän myöhemmin lähtevään vuoroon voi saada muitakin kuin lentomatkustajia. Varhaisaamun vuoro voisi toki jatkaa Helsingin keskustaan, lähtee sitä laivoja ja muita busseja, joihin voisi olla tarve päästä aikaisin aamulla.


Siinä mielessä toki tuo aikataulu on hyvä, että tuolla ehtii aamun lennoille laajasti. Porista kun ei taida olla enää syöttölentoliikennettä kilpailemassa? Itse tosin olen niin unta rakastava ihminen, että en kyllä mene kentälle keikkumaan moneksi tunniksi yöllä vaan nukun kotona ja käytän lähikenttäni yhteyksiä joko suoraan tai välilaskulla 😀

Mutta tuo OnniE:n vuoro varmasti kaipaisi sopiviin kohtiin vuorokautta 1-3 lisävuoroa ollakseen kilpailukykyinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Taitaa OnniExpressin päivät pian olla luetut.


Nyt ovat, tosin liikenne ei vielä lopu: www.onniexpress.fi -sivulla nimeksi on vaihtunut PoriExpress. Tilausliikenne PoriExpress ei kuitenkaan ole Keskimatkojen aputoiminimi kuten OnniExpress oli (sekin oli vaihdettu alkuvuodesta Suomen OnniExpressiksi), vaan samassa osoitteessa Keskimatkojen kanssa majailevan Tilausliikenne Pori Oy:n aputoiminimi.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on määrännyt Keskimatkat Oy:n, Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy:n ja Mikko Rindell Oy:n maksamaan OnniBus.com:lle yhteisvastuullisesti 40 000 euroa vahingonkorvausta OnniExpress-nimen käytöstä. Aamulehden uutinen

----------


## Karosa

> maksamaan OnniBus.com:lle yhteisvastuullisesti 40 000 euroa vahingonkorvausta


Siinä saa Möttö & Co hyvät bonukset.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

Sitten vain odotellaan että Pohjolan Liikenne haastaa OB:n markkinaoikeuteen onni-sanan käytöstä (Pohjolan Liikenne omistaa Onni Vilkas-nimen)

----------


## kallio843

Pori Express on hiljattain aloittanut Airport Taxin kanssa yhteistyössä yhteydet Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle. Kalustona on lisäksi tavattu nähdä teliautoa niin ilmeisesti toiminta on saatu suhteellisen kannattavaksi, Silja Europan kanssa synkronoitu aikataulu vetää ihmisiä kyytiin.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Pori Express on hiljattain aloittanut Airport Taxin kanssa yhteistyössä yhteydet Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle.


Tämä selittääkin sen, että Espoon Lommilan pikavuoropysäkillä on havaittu ko. tilatakseja. Ihan hyvä idea heiltä, hienoa.

----------

